# WANTED: true spider!



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi I'm new to spiders, my only invert experience is Idolomantis Diabolica and Pterinochilus Murinus (Which died on me and has taken me ages to try again).
Anyway I have trawled Google up and down and can't seem to find any true spiders that I can say 'I like the look of that, I want it'. Well the red ladybird spider is definitely eye catching, if you happen to have a magnifying glass!
What I'm getting at is do you of you know of a true spider to recommend for a beginner and more importantly where I can find one for sale.
Thanks.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Always said:


> Hi I'm new to spiders, my only invert experience is Idolomantis Diabolica and Pterinochilus Murinus (Which died on me and has taken me ages to try again).
> Anyway I have trawled Google up and down and can't seem to find any true spiders that I can say 'I like the look of that, I want it'. Well the red ladybird spider is definitely eye catching, if you happen to have a magnifying glass!
> What I'm getting at is do you of you know of a true spider to recommend for a beginner and more importantly where I can find one for sale.
> Thanks.


bugzuk, martin goss, metamorphosis, virginia cheeseman & (sometimes) spider shop sell trues. but be warned- unlike t's, trues don't live very long, with the possible exception of huntsmen which can live a couple of years or so.


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

wilkinss77 said:


> bugzuk, martin goss, metamorphosis, virginia cheeseman & (sometimes) spider shop sell trues. but be warned- unlike t's, trues don't live very long, with the possible exception of huntsmen which can live a couple of years or so.


Thanks, I have scoped out all but metamorphosis (which I just looked at now, no true's). So far just the red ladybird spider is on my radar. :neutral:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Always said:


> Thanks, I have scoped out all but metamorphosis (which I just looked at now, no true's). So far just the red ladybird spider is on my radar. :neutral:


some of the tropical jumpers are amazing- they have colours to rival tropical birds/fish/lizards, & some grow to 1" span or so. some people here breed & sell them- go in the classifieds & post a 'wanted' thread, & someone who has them should reply. but as i pointed out, only the huntsmen tend to live longer than a year.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Always said:


> Hi I'm new to spiders, my only invert experience is Idolomantis Diabolica and Pterinochilus Murinus (Which died on me and has taken me ages to try again).
> Anyway I have trawled Google up and down and can't seem to find any true spiders that I can say 'I like the look of that, I want it'. Well the red ladybird spider is definitely eye catching, if you happen to have a magnifying glass!
> What I'm getting at is do you of you know of a true spider to recommend for a beginner and more importantly where I can find one for sale.
> Thanks.


 How about, for a tenner, one of these?


Madagascar Fishing Spider (Viridasius species) Two left for £9.99 each from Virginia Cheesman.


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

Mr Mister said:


> How about, for a tenner, one of these?
> 
> 
> Madagascar Fishing Spider (Viridasius species) Two left for £9.99 each from Virginia Cheesman.


I thought about it but I can't find much info about keeping them


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Always said:


> I thought about it but I can't find much info about keeping them


 Very easy to keep.

Nice size of "true", nice markings.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Common Name: Madagascar Fishing Spider
Scientific Name: _Viridasius species_

Size: Adult
Status: Captive Bred
Food: Crickets, cockroaches, moths, other bugs

Long legged, fast moving, very pretty spiders. Easy to keep in a plastic jar or tank, with a little damp moss. They build a silken tunnel to hide in.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

What about one of these, it's not a T.


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/529484-acanthogonatus-vilches-info.html


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

Well I have a 20cm cube that's live planted. I'm trying to find something suitable for that size.
If I had a bigger setup I would have gone for a giant green huntsman which I found today.
Thanks for your replies


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Also nice and not uncommon..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucNjxdTa2GA


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

You could do a lot worse than one of these. Macrothele Gigas aka Japanese funnel web. This is my girl and I love her to bits. Fantastic spiders.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Always said:


> Well I have a 20cm cube that's live planted. I'm trying to find something suitable for that size.
> If I had a bigger setup I would have gone for a giant green huntsman which I found today.
> Thanks for your replies


Didn't see this. Although it'll be suitable for a good while.


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> You could do a lot worse than one of these. Macrothele Gigas aka Japanese funnel web. This is my girl and I love her to bits. Fantastic spiders.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Funnel webs scare the poop out of me! :sad:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Always said:


> Funnel webs scare the poop out of me! :sad:


There's really no need. Commonsense and you're laughing.


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm thinking I'll have to get a bigger setup. What size for a giant green huntsman is suitable?


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Always said:


> I'm thinking I'll have to get a bigger setup. What size for a giant green huntsman is suitable?


12inch high sweetie jar would be fine.


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

Mr Mister said:


> 12inch high sweetie jar would be fine.


Alright thanks for all your help : victory:


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

Bought the giant green huntsman for £23. Pretty chuffed. Out to get another setup tomorrow though.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Always said:


> Bought the giant green huntsman for £23. Pretty chuffed. Out to get another setup tomorrow though.


The sweet jar is a good cheap option. You can glue some cork bark or whatever you like to one side of it, you can vent it with a drill or a solder gun. You can make it look a nice set up in about half an hour. Suffice to say these are super fast, so please make sure you have catch cups etc prepared for when you get ready to put it in.


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

Mr Mister said:


> The sweet jar is a good cheap option. You can glue some cork bark or whatever you like to one side of it, you can vent it with a drill or a solder gun. You can make it look a nice set up in about half an hour. Suffice to say these are super fast, so please make sure you have catch cups etc prepared for when you get ready to put it in.


I shall be at the maximum level of preparedness. If it ever gets loose in my room I'm breaking out the biohazard suit and am quarantining my house!


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

I also just noticed how cool your name is. "Mr Mister", you are a 'mistery' HAHAHA... No? I thought it was funny...


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Always said:


> I shall be at the maximum level of preparedness. If it ever gets loose in my room I'm breaking out the biohazard suit and am quarantining my house!


 
Do it in the bath, make sure there are no overhanging towels, and obviously that the plug is in. Huntsman must be one of the fastest spiders that there are, they can literally trick the eye into thinking they can teleport.

Enjoy.

:2thumb:


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

Mr Mister said:


> Do it in the bath, make sure there are no overhanging towels, and obviously that the plug is in. Huntsman must be one of the fastest spiders that there are, they can literally trick the eye into thinking they can teleport.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> :2thumb:


Well now I am well and truly scared! :sad:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

The important thing to remember if and it's a big if, but if the spider does escape DON'T panic. It'll only go on the walls ceiling. But it should happen anyway. I've had a giant Malaysian huntsman and it was quick but not too quick to cause problems. I think my sand spider is quicker, but it can't climb.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Always said:


> Well now I am well and truly scared! :sad:


 It will be fine. If need be, put the jar in a large tub and then in the bath. If it does bolt, it will soon have to stop to get air.


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

I picked up a setup for the giant green huntsman today. Live planted tank courtesy of "The Lost World" in Ayr. It also has springtails in it to act as my clean up crew.



Pictures of it following in the coming days.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks good. Where did you order it from?(the spider).


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

Mr Mister said:


> Looks good. Where did you order it from?(the spider).


Exopet


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Do you have it yet?


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

How reliable is the exopets guy? he said it would have arrived on wednesday morning and it is now thursday night. I've tried messaging his FB but he hasn't been active for 3 days.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Always said:


> How reliable is the exopets guy? he said it would have arrived on wednesday morning and it is now thursday night. I've tried messaging his FB but he hasn't been active for 3 days.


try phoning him direct, rather than depending on online contact.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Always said:


> How reliable is the exopets guy? he said it would have arrived on wednesday morning and it is now thursday night. I've tried messaging his FB but he hasn't been active for 3 days.


Never used them.

Was it meant to be RMSD?


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

He didn't mention, just said next day delivery.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Always said:


> He didn't mention, just said next day delivery.


Does his site state if he uses RM or a courier? Did you get given a tracking number of any kind?


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

Mr Mister said:


> Does his site state if he uses RM or a courier? Did you get given a tracking number of any kind?


No and no. I'll try and contact him some more.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Always said:


> No and no. I'll try and contact him some more.


Have you given him a ring?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

I've had freebies off Paul and have seen quite a lot of keepers who have bought from him. Just keep trying the phone number.


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

He'll have it sent out on Monday with a freebie by way of apology :2thumb::no1:: victory::mf_dribble:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Always said:


> He'll have it sent out on Monday with a freebie by way of apology :2thumb::no1:: victory::mf_dribble:


There you go then.: victory:

Now you have a few more days to relax before it zooms out the tub and onto your face.


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

:gasp:


Mr Mister said:


> There you go then.: victory:
> 
> Now you have a few more days to relax before it zooms out the tub and onto your face.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Basin79 said:


> I've had *freebies off Paul* and have seen quite a lot of keepers who have bought from him. Just keep trying the phone number.


Paul? I think I have bought something from him then. I can't recall which one, but I am sure I have, and I vaguely recall it all being tickety boo.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Always said:


> :gasp:


It will probably be extra raging, what with it sat there expecting to go out yesterday.


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

:lol2:


Mr Mister said:


> It will probably be extra raging, what with it sat there expecting to go out yesterday.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Always said:


> :gasp:


gnashing its fangs...:whistling2:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Always said:


> :lol2:


Seriously mate.

I bet your spider is sat with EXOPET right now, and it has a mental image of YOU, and it is just getting itself ready to mess you up on Tue.

I hope he sends you a free centipede as well.

:devil:


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

Mr Mister said:


> Seriously mate.
> 
> I bet your spider is sat with EXOPET right now, and it has a mental image of YOU, and it is just getting itself ready to mess you up on Tue.
> 
> ...


Why, are centipedes mean mofos?


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Always said:


> Why, are centipedes mean mofos?


Yes. And a bite from some of the exotic one's is meant to be very sore. And they are great escape artists.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Always said:


> Why, are centipedes mean mofos?


they are doubleplus ungood- very, very fast, VERY nasty temperaments, even nastier bites- when they bite they hang one & chew into the wound, & the bite will be excruciating- the venom targets your pain receptors. oh, & the venom is bad enough to ruin your day, which may well end in you going to hospital.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

wilkinss77 said:


> they are doubleplus ungood- very, very fast, VERY nasty temperaments, even nastier bites- when they bite they hang one & chew into the wound, & the bite will be excruciating- the venom targets your pain receptors. oh, & the venom is bad enough to ruin your day, which may well end in you going to hospital.


But _apart_ from that, go for it.


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm never going near a centipede...


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Always said:


> I'm never going near a centipede...


You're mad. They're beautiful inverts.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Not keen on them. They have none of the beauty of T's and other spiders, they have too many legs, and too bad an attitude. And that's just the exotic species.

The "house" centipede is just nature having a laugh.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

***368;


Mr Mister said:


> Not keen on them. They have none of the beauty of T's and other spiders, they have too many legs, and too bad an attitude. And that's just the exotic species.
> 
> The "house" centipede is just nature having a laugh.


Non of the beauty???? 

This is my big Hispanola giant red. Glossy, rich colours and huge. Then there's the Hardwicki, dehanni etc etc. Pedes are every bit as beautiful as the T's.


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> ***368;
> 
> Non of the beauty????
> 
> ...


If it wasn't for their foul nature I would be tempted to buy a Scolopendra hardwickei.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Always said:


> If it wasn't for their foul nature I would be tempted to buy a Scolopendra hardwickei.


They don't have a foul nature. Be sensible and respectful and you'll have a nice pede to look at.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Basin79 said:


> ***368;
> 
> Non of the beauty????
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I know, I've had them.

Just not keen on them, the look of them, or anything.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Mr Mister said:


> Yeah, I know, I've had them.
> 
> Just not keen on them, the look of them, or anything.


Then you sir, I say you sir are an ill individual. Call a doctor, this man is sick, I say this here gentleman is sick.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Basin79 said:


> Then you sir, I say you sir are an ill individual. Call a doctor, this man is sick, I say this here gentleman is sick.


i'm not crazy about them myself- in fact, they give me the heebeegeebees!:gasp:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Those house centipedes look even worse.

WTF is that >>> Scutigeridae - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> Those house centipedes look even worse.
> 
> WTF is that >>> Scutigeridae - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


you get them in southern europe including spain, & i'm told their bite is like a well bad wasp sting.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

wilkinss77 said:


> you get them in southern europe including spain, & i'm told their bite is like a well bad wasp sting.


It just looks like something god made on the last day, out of whatever bits he had left!

I don't think I have ever seen one, but if they are common to the South of Europe, this will be why.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> It just looks like something god made on the last day, out of whatever bits he had left!
> 
> I don't think I have ever seen one, but if they are common to the South of Europe, this will be why.


i've read that in some areas they're native to, they're so common, bites are unavoidable- move a doormat & there's one underneath, it dashes onto your hand & bites you, etc.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

wilkinss77 said:


> i've read that in some areas they're native to, they're so common, bites are unavoidable- move a doormat & there's one underneath, it dashes onto your hand & bites you, etc.


Let's be honest, no one would hold a candle lit vigil if they dropped off the species list.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Mr Mister said:


> Let's be honest, no one would hold a candle lit vigil if they dropped off the species list.


Wrong. They play their part.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Basin79 said:


> Wrong. They play their part.


very true- they're tolerated indoors despite biting people cos they control the cockroach population.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Basin79 said:


> Wrong. They play their part.


 Aye, at looking like an eyebrow.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Mr Mister said:


> Aye, at looking like an eyebrow.


Well that's catapilliars out of a job.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

@OP. Is it Tuesday this spider is coming?

Can't wait to see your face.

:whistling2:


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

Mr Mister said:


> @OP. Is it Tuesday this spider is coming?
> 
> Can't wait to see your face.
> 
> :whistling2:


Yes it is, hopefully. : victory:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Always said:


> Yes it is, hopefully. : victory:


Pics up when it does.

And let us know how you go on putting it in.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Any joy?


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

Mr Mister said:


> Any joy?


No. This guy is a joke. I've opened up a Paypal dispute.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Always said:


> No. This guy is a joke. I've opened up a Paypal dispute.


That's really odd. Hope that at least goes smoothly.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Always said:


> No. This guy is a joke. I've opened up a Paypal dispute.


No way? Again? That's taking the pee mate. It's not just the package, it is the fact you have the set up, and have twice waited in.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Always said:


> Exopet


Any updates?


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

Mr Mister said:


> Any updates?



No not yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

'King hell.

You'll not be using them again!


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm genuinely worried for the guy now as he still hasn't got back to me. I can't help but think what if something happened to him?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Always said:


> I'm genuinely worried for the guy now as he still hasn't got back to me. I can't help but think what if something happened to him?


Spiders can live a while without food and water. Someone will smell him before they come to any harm, don't worry.


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> Spiders can live a while without food and water. Someone will smell him before they come to any harm, don't worry.


Morbid, sarcastic humour. I like it.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Always said:


> Morbid, sarcastic humour. I like it.


I was being quite serious.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Always said:


> I'm genuinely worried for the guy now as he still hasn't got back to me. I can't help but think what if something happened to him?


 Who knows. No use speculating.

What reasons did he give for letting you down last week?


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

Mr Mister said:


> Who knows. No use speculating.
> 
> What reasons did he give for letting you down last week?


He hasn't gotten back in contact at all. I did escalate the paypal dispute though.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Always said:


> He hasn't gotten back in contact at all. I did escalate the paypal dispute though.


try phoning him- don't depend strictly on emails.


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

wilkinss77 said:


> try phoning him- don't depend strictly on emails.


I've been texting him. But I'll give it a go tomorrow.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Always said:


> I've been texting him. But I'll give it a go tomorrow.


Bet you wish you had got one of those pretty fishing spiders now.

:no1:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Always said:


> *He hasn't gotten back in contact at all*. I did escalate the paypal dispute though.


 He did, because he was meant to send it last week, he didn't, you contacted him, and he said he would throw in a freebie.

So what reason did he give you first time over for not sending the order?


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

Mr Mister said:


> He did, because he was meant to send it last week, he didn't, you contacted him, and he said he would throw in a freebie.
> 
> So what reason did he give you first time over for not sending the order?


He was meant to resend with a freebie on the 17th but he didn't. He was originally meant to send me it by the 12th. He didn't give an excuse he just said "So sorry mate. I'll get it sent out by monday with a freebie by way of apology."
Since the 13th he has not replied to any messages I have sent either by text, FB, or even by the PayPal dispute.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Always said:


> He was meant to resend with a freebie on the 17th but he didn't. He was originally meant to send me it by the 12th. He didn't give an excuse he just said "So sorry mate. I'll get it sent out by monday with a freebie by way of apology."
> Since the 13th he has not replied to any messages I have sent either by text, FB, or even by the PayPal dispute.


try the phone. if he won't pick it up, then i dunno.


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

I tried phoning him 3 times now first time it was engaged, so I know he's still alive and has a functioning phone. The second time it just rang for 40 seconds before I got bored and hung up. And just now I decided to let it ring until the voicemail option came up. It rang for about 2 minutes and then said the call failed. :hmm: I left him another text basically saying he can ignore me forever but I have opened a paypal dispute and that is something he can't ignore forever.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Always said:


> I tried phoning him 3 times now first time it was engaged, so I know he's still alive and has a functioning phone. The second time it just rang for 40 seconds before I got bored and hung up. And just now I decided to let it ring until the voicemail option came up. It rang for about 2 minutes and then said the call failed. :hmm: I left him another text basically saying he can ignore me forever but I have opened a paypal dispute and that is something he can't ignore forever.


Sounds like he is just avoiding you.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Always said:


> He was meant to resend with a freebie on the 17th but he didn't. He was originally meant to send me it by the 12th. *He didn't give an excuse* he just said "So sorry mate. I'll get it sent out by monday with a freebie by way of apology."
> Since the 13th he has not replied to any messages I have sent either by text, FB, or even by the PayPal dispute.


Okay, gotcha, so he offered no reasons at all, and simply made a further promise which he didn't keep either.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Surely you must have gotten an answer by now mate??

:lol2:


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

lol as if!


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Always said:


> lol as if!


Not good.

Have you gotten a Paypal refund?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> Not good.


especially not coming from a well known retail shop.


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

Mr Mister said:


> Not good.
> 
> Have you gotten a Paypal refund?


No PayPal is awaiting a response from him. Safe to say this experience will be the end of me buying from FB businesses. Shame as it was my first time doing so.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Always said:


> No *PayPal is awaiting a response* from him. Safe to say this experience will be the end of me buying from FB businesses. Shame as it was my first time doing so.


 How long do they give?


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

Mr Mister said:


> How long do they give?


10 days. After no response they close the case and return my money : victory::2thumb:


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

Always said:


> 10 days. After no response they close the case and return my money : victory::2thumb:


And today it's been 10 days so I'm expecting an email from PayPal at some point. : victory:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Always said:


> And today it's been 10 days so I'm expecting an email from PayPal at some point. : victory:


What are you going to spend it on?


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

Mr Mister said:


> What are you going to spend it on?


I have thought about it, but I really do like scorpions and might get a tailless whip scorpion. Then again might not get anything. I'll have a look around and I'll keep you guys updated, don't worry haha.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Always said:


> I have thought about it, but I really do like scorpions and might get a tailless whip scorpion. Then again might not get anything. I'll have a look around and I'll keep you guys updated, don't worry haha.


I like the look of tailless whip and whip scorpions. They look almost prehistoric.


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

OK, I got my money back. Now back to the original topic. I'll scout around for something of interest.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Always said:


> OK, I got my money back. Now back to the original topic. I'll scout around for something of interest.


I've just bought a female Regal jumping spider from TSS. She's a miniature marvel. Got to see her hunt earlier too. Phenomenal.


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> I've just bought a female Regal jumping spider from TSS. She's a miniature marvel. Got to see her hunt earlier too. Phenomenal.


Yay for TSS! :flrt:
I too just bought P. regius. I also got a little something else... You'll have to wait a little for pictures!


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Does your little something else have a scary face on its abdomen? 










You got a trap door??? Well played. Fantastic little spiders.


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> Does your little something else have a scary face on its abdomen?
> 
> image
> 
> You got a trap door??? Well played. Fantastic little spiders.


OO very nice, however it's no and no


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Always said:


> OO very nice, however it's no and no


You've seen the light and bought a centipede?


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> You've seen the light and bought a centipede?


No but here's a hint. It's actually not little, for long anyway... :lol2:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Always said:


> No but here's a hint. It's actually not little, for long anyway... :lol2:


Not a Scooby Doo. 

Unless it's a T. Stirmi.


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> Not a Scooby Doo.
> 
> Unless it's a T. Stirmi.


T. Apophysis :2thumb:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Has it arrived yet...


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

Mr Mister said:


> Has it arrived yet...


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

Unless I am the most unlucky guy around the P. regius is coming tomorrow and the T. apophysis is coming saturday :2thumb:: victory:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Always said:


> T. Apophysis :2thumb:


Congratulations. 2 stunning spiders on their way. I have a P. Metallica and Stirmi.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Always said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> Unless I am the most unlucky guy around the P. regius is coming tomorrow and the T. apophysis is coming saturday :2thumb:: victory:


 
We'll see.

:whistling2:


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

Christmas is coming early for me. I just ordered a L. parahybana too. I have wanted one for 2 years now.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Always said:


> Christmas is coming early for me. I just ordered a L. parahybana too. I have wanted one for 2 years now.


If these do not turn up mate, it is a CONSPIRACY.


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

Finished my T. apophysis setup, there are springtails and tropical woodlice in there. here are some pics. 

http://http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=105196&stc=1&d=1418124593


http://http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=105196&stc=1&d=1418124697


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

My L. parahybana in set up.



My P. regius in set up and set up.


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

The P. regius is an amazing hunter, very interesting to watch. Hard to photograph though.


----------

